# G22 lone wolf Barrel



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey all. I'm considering the purchase of another Glock and I wanted an opinion or two. I had a Glock 19 at one time and loved it, but I ended up trading it, and now I have a Glock 27 because I missed my Glock. I'm considering adding another Glock to the stable, but I'm having a hard time deciding which one. I'm thinking full-size like a G22 or G17 because it will be more of a range gun and I'll probably add some accessories like different trigger disconnects, extended slide release, etc. My main question is this...Should I go with the G22 and get a conversion barrel with some G17 mags for cheap 9mm practice or should I just buy a G17? I'd like the flexibility of the G22 and two calibers, but are the conversion barrels from companies such as Lone Wolf as accurate and reliable as a factory Glock? I'd never use the aftermarket barrel and such for a self-defense gun which is why I'm leaving my G27 alone completely except maybe some night sights. 
SO anyway, what would YOU do? Get the G17 and have a great time plinking on the cheap with 9mm or get the G22 and a conversion barrel and have the option to put a bigger or smaller hole in something depending on your mood? Or would you recommend something else entirely? I'm open to any and all opinions. Thanks for the replies!!!


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the Barsto drop in barrel for my Sig P229 and I like it. I purchased the 229 40 S&W as a carry weapon and purchased the 9mm barrel for the range. It shoots the same - reduced recoil of course - and it is a lot cheaper than shooting 40 S&W.

I want to get a 9mm barrel for my G23 but money is a matter at the moment but I would not hesitate to buy one.

I'm not sure about Lone Wolf barrels but Barsto also offers match grade barrels.

If it were me and it was going to be strictly a range gun I'd go with the caliber I wanted to use.


----------



## redfalcon302 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well thanks for the reply, but I just traded my Springfield XD9 Subcompact for a G36, so I'm all set I guess. I was thinking about another .40 for ammo compatibility, or a 9mm for cheap plinking, but it's just so darn hard to turn down a good .45!!!! Thanks!!!


----------

